

Minimal Acyclic Finite State Automata in Go - Goranek
https://github.com/smartystreets/mafsa

======
alimoeeny
In case you are wondering who is behind it:
[https://smartystreets.com/](https://smartystreets.com/)

------
sagichmal
Very cool.

